
Facebook’s Like Button Makes Websites Liable, Top EU Court Rules - adventured
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-07-29/facebook-s-like-button-makes-websites-liable-top-eu-court-rules
======
peteretep
Good. I don't want you telling Facebook I've visited your website.

------
72deluxe
Interesting. Google Analytics next?

